# [4CtF] Invisibility



## Malacoda (Aug 6, 2002)

Is the Invisibility power the equivalent of the _invisibility_ spell or the _improved invisibility_ spell? That is, does attacking make you visible? Because if you can freely attack and use offensive powers or spells, it strikes me as too cheap. At 10 points it can be had by 7th level characters. Sure, you need to take two levels of the hero class, but for the ability of _improved invisibility_ at will, that is a small price, especially for rogues. 

If I was a rogue and this was an option, I would be on it like flies on a dead bugbear. It would even leave me 6 HrP's to spend.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 6, 2002)

You're right.  The cost is too low.  I'll swallow my pride and say that's one we didn't get pinned down quite right.  The cost should probably be 16, and yes, this is with 'improved invisibility,' so you don't turn visible while attacking.

However, I'd probably also want to go back and add in a few new powers that kinda lead up to invisibility, like Hide in Plain Sight, or maybe just Skill Bonus (Hide).


----------

